# Helix Humper



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Anybody here re-power a n scale Rivarossi with a Helix Humper motor? I've heard mixed results. Any suggestions?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That one is beyond me, sorry.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Helix Humper? Sounds kinky


----------

